# Aparesco como desconectado en msn .... !



## pezcadazo (Nov 2, 2010)

saludos colegas:
tengo un problema desde hace medio mes, y es que al comienzo, y ahora solo aveces, cuando intento mandar un mensaje instantaneo por msn a un contacto, este mensaje rebotaba y decia : no se ha podido entregar mensaje a todos los destinatarios .... luego aparecio el problema de que cuando converso con alguien este me dice, que yo estoy como desconectado, si yo me veo como conectado, no entiendo?.... ahora el ultimo problema que cuando agrego a un contacto nuevo, este automaticamente aparece como bloqueado en mi lista, todo esto sucede en la pc de mi trabajo, asi que lo queria decirle a ustedes es ... ayuuuuuuuda !!!


----------



## angel36 (Nov 4, 2010)

estimado....ya te moderaron un mensaje.....lo que se espera de nosotros es que al preguntar por algo demos  una idea por demás detallada del mismo, ya que no somos adivinos.
Por lo que comentas no te fijaste en las configuraciones del msn?
hay opciones que te permiten al iniciar el msn  aparecer siempre como no conectado....
lo que decís que al agregar un contacto se bloquea automáticamente....me suena a algún virus... en verdad a mi me pasa lo mismo....pero se puede desbloquear fácilmente desde el panel de configuraciones..
si como decis esto solo sucede en la pc del trabajo.....y no en otras.....al parecer ese es el problema....la pc del trabajo!...entonces tu cuenta no esta afectada...solo ese ordenador.....

Por otro lado, trata en lo posible de ahora en mas evitar escribir la palabra *ayuda* sin tanto enfacis!

sino lamentablemente te veras otra ves en moderación...o terminaras suspendido
Saludos!


----------

